# Piranha tank and Exodon tank



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Piranha tank = 155 gallon bowfront. (sorry not the best of pics and my camera's video mode sucks)

http://i123.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid123.photobucket.com/albums/o318/Pritong_Galunggong/Piranha1.flv

























Exodon tank = 40 gallon breeder-type tank

http://i123.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid123.photobucket.com/albums/o318/Pritong_Galunggong/Exo1.flv


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

That 155 bow is SWEET!!!! NIce looking fish!!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Very cool setups Doktor!









I miss having exodons... they're cool as hell!


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks guys! Piranhaman, you should get a nice exo shoal going again.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Doktordet said:


> thanks guys! Piranhaman, you should get a nice exo shoal going again.


Yeah, feeding time with exodons almost makes ya laugh it's so crazy!
Definitely very entertaining... and the center of attention whenever anybody comes to visit and wants to see your crazy-ass fish collection!

("Man, dude's got piranhas, but you ought to see those little yellow spotted fuckers! They're insane!")


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

nice taste in fish pare


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

xos said:


> nice taste in fish pare


thanks pre!


----------



## Quido (Dec 5, 2006)

Sweet tank!


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

i really like the piraya.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

whats the white stuff in the last pic?


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

KrBjostad said:


> i really like the piraya.


thanks. believe it or not, as recent as 6 weeks ago, that exact same piraya was on the verge of death because of a bad case of fish fungus. its now doing much much better and has really made a comeback.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

get rid of that algea eater and get Otto cats....best algea eatin machines alive!


----------



## PygoLover (Mar 22, 2007)

sweet collection mate.

that algea it's not depending on the light, cause that light it's even not enough...anyway i love those dark enviorments...








it's probably depending on no3 (nitrate). what's the parameter? 
Tommy


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

PygoLover said:


> get rid of that algea eater and get Otto cats....best algea eatin machines alive!


not really familiar with the otto cats. how big do they get? hopefully not big enough to eat the exos.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

they get to about 2"

and ur exos wont pay the much attention either.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

That bow front is sweet. I was lookin at one today. That piraya made one heck of a comeback! Looks like he is doing great now!


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

i like that 155 bow. very nice!


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

was this the tank that dracula almost went in?
it would have been an honor if so. (no offense stackbrickz, im sure you are doing an awesome job with him)
beautiful fish and tank.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

thanks for the comments folks...

Dawgz, i might just leave that china algea eater in there. he's not bothering anyone so i'll just let him be.

Nick, yes, this would have been the tank dracula would have gone in.









lo4life, that piraya made a miraculous comeback indeed. i still continue to be amazed at how hardy and resilient p's are compared to most other hobby fishes. if you get a chance to pick up a good deal on a bowfront, go for it. The width is something that conventionally-shaped tanks dont have. The width of a typical bowfront tank begins almost immediately from its ends and continues to crest in the middle.

thanks philbert.


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Both those tanks are nice but that 155 is piamp!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

very nice set ups mate

dez


----------

